# 92612 & 92613 assistance



## swerner (Oct 19, 2013)

My doctors manage trachs at a trach center. The speech pathologist who is employed by the trach center asked for assistance with FEES (swallowing study). I understand that the procedure the speech pathologist will code is 92612. My Dr. would bill 92613 for interpretation & report. Since he is doing 31575 he doesn't understand why he can't bill for it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't exactly understand 100% but it may be worth checking with ASHA as well. That's a good question though


----------

